# Unusual visitors



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Had couple of unusual visitors that past couple of days. The melanistic buck I believe is one that was born around here in 2014. The other buck with him could be his twin. We have seen twins like this twice in the past few years. One normal and one melanistic. Photo didn't turn out well well since the sun wasn't quite up.

The bird I believe is a Painted Bunting but the blue head they normally have isn't apparent. Anyone know for sure ?


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Eyering and other details tell me Painted Bunting but this is a really one-off paint scheme! You never know what Ma Nature will serve up!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

This bird and another Bunting came around again today. Its got to be a Painted Bunting, like you said, color scheme is different.


----------

